# Video: Floor Collapses At College Party In Texas



## gimbap (Nov 13, 2017)

This is so crazy to me


----------



## Thump (Nov 13, 2017)

Scary


----------



## Amberlina (Nov 13, 2017)

I saw this on FB. There were about 100 kids packed like sardines jumping on that floor like they’d lost their minds...


----------



## nysister (Nov 13, 2017)

Was that a house? 

I hope there was no one underneath that was crushed.


----------



## Amberlina (Nov 13, 2017)

nysister said:


> Was that a house?
> 
> I hope there was no one underneath that was crushed.



An apartment, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## nysister (Nov 13, 2017)

Amberlina said:


> An apartment, if I’m not mistaken.



Good grief. They should have seen that one coming if it wasn't in a concrete tower. I really hope there was no one on the floor below.


----------



## doriannc (Nov 13, 2017)

Was this off campus? I would hate to see how much te damage is gonna cost (hope they had renters) and kiss goodbye any good tenant background checks.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 13, 2017)

doriannc said:


> Was this off campus? I would hate to see how much te damage is gonna cost (hope they had renters) and kiss goodbye any good tenant background checks.


And could you image if were the building owner?? Lawd...

I am glad no one was hurt.


----------



## gimbap (Nov 13, 2017)

doriannc said:


> Was this off campus? I would hate to see how much te damage is gonna cost (hope they had renters) and kiss goodbye any good tenant background checks.


Yeah it's an off campus apartment. At first I was like "Somebody's getting sued!" but then I thought about it...an apartment floor isn't meant to have that many people jumping up and down on it. Plus there's video evidence. Sucks for them


----------



## gimbap (Nov 13, 2017)

And is it just me, or after the floor collapse did the girl to the left with the blue shirt jump in?


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 13, 2017)

I lost it at the guy in red looking like he's on the ledge of a 20 story building


----------



## sweetlaughter (Nov 14, 2017)

I really hope no one was in the unit below.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Nov 14, 2017)

Glad no one was seriously injured. Something similar happened here on a deck with a different outcome.


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 14, 2017)

nysister said:


> Good grief. They should have seen that one coming if it wasn't in a concrete tower. I really hope there was no one on the floor below.


The girls in the apartment below were at the police station reporting the party when the floor collapsed. 

This is why I’m getting my kids a townhouse off campus. People play too much.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Nov 14, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> The girls in the apartment below were at the police station reporting the party when the floor collapsed.
> 
> This is why I’m getting my kids a townhouse off campus. People play too much.



Wow. Their diligence may have saved their lives. But whew could you imagine coming back home to that?


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 14, 2017)

sweetlaughter said:


> Wow. Their diligence may have saved their lives. But whew could you imagine coming back home to that?


Because of the collapse the entire building had to be evacuated indefinitely. SMH


----------



## Tootuff (Nov 14, 2017)

kinchen said:


> Glad no one was seriously injured. Something similar happened here on a deck with a different outcome.



In Chicago, many years ago?  I remember that.


----------



## nysister (Nov 14, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> *The girls in the apartment below were at the police station reporting the party when the floor collapsed. *
> 
> This is why I’m getting my kids a townhouse off campus. People play too much.



Oh my goodness! They are so fortunate. Yes I think that off campus housing is the way to go.


----------



## Kanky (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm sorry but that floor shouldn't have collapsed even with that many people jumping on it. That building is structurally unsound.


----------

